# Backing up mp3s and videos using Just Cloud App.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do you back up my mp3s and videos on I-phone 3GS using Just Cloud app. ?

I only thing I can backup are my photos.

My mp3s and videos are in a different directory then My Music and My files on my Iphone.


Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried this:

iOS: How to back up


----------

